# More IJN ships



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

IJN Yamato









her sister IJN Musashi

















IJN Kongo









one of her sisters IJN Haruna

















IJN Mutsu









IJN Junyo and IJN Hiyo with darkened decks and simple camo


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work stella. You have done the pinicle of battleship design justice. Rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work stella. +Rep

out of interest, what game are they used in?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jams said:


> nice work stella. +Rep
> 
> out of interest, what game are they used in?


there designed for war at sea, but also perfectly suit Victory at sea, and you can also modify battlefleet gothic rules easily for them


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice models. It's refreshing to see something other than GW products. The Yamato & Musashi are fucking awesome.



Stella Cadente said:


> you can also modify battlefleet gothic rules easily for them


My mate and I did that a couple weeks ago with his ship collection. It was heaps of fun.


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

very nicely painted ships there Stella, 10/10!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

since group picture were requested here they are, all the repaints, and all the ones waiting to be repainted


















I'll take individual pics of the new ships you can spot in the groups when the light outside improves.......if the light outside improves.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

some MUCH improved light this morning, so as promised pics of the new additions.

IJN Akagi

















IJN Nagato

















IJN Yamashiro


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Those are awesome bud! How big are they?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Shogun_Nate said:


> How big are they?


scale wise they are 1/1800 for the ships (1/900 for the planes), if you mean by length, I'm not sure, I can't find my tape measure to actually measure them at the moment.


----------

